# Hotel in Monterrey



## texasjack (Sep 16, 2008)

I will be driving from Guad. to the US border but will spend the night in Monterrey. Can anyone recommend a hotel close to the highway which accepts pets? I have a small dog. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gringo Dog (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably too late to help Jack, but The Gran Hotel Ancira MAY accept pets. Do double check with them -


----------

